# Wind Trio (Live Recording)



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all, 
I've just finished with school for the year and finally have some spare time to share what I've been working on for the past year. I've written a number of major works this year, but due to requirements for competitions and the like I'm only able to post this one. It's a wind trio (about ten minutes long), which was performed live on April 26th and then recorded professionally May 10th.

Let me know your thoughts!

Something About Mud (trio)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds pretty good, I liked the rhythms and harmonies in the first mov, for example, also the moods and the counterpoint between the instruments, etc. Reminds me Stravinsky's neoclassical period. Very good job!. Regards.


----------

